# Light weight Linux distribution



## kamal4883 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have a IBM r52 laptop.  I want to install a Linux operating system in this machine.  The configuration is as follows :
Processor intel centrino 1.7Ghz
Ram 1.5 GB
HDD space: 60GB

Once i had installed ubuntu 8.10 in this laptop and the performance was superb but recently I installed latest version of ubuntu in this laptop and found that performance was not that good. Please suggest a lightweight Linux os which this laptop can easily handle.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 17, 2013)

Puppy Linux is very light.


----------



## kamal4883 (Nov 17, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Puppy Linux is very light.



Wow.  This is very good distro size is only 100 MB. Thank you harshilsharma63 for your quick reply. I will post my experience in this forum after installing this distro In My machine.


----------



## nims11 (Nov 21, 2013)

kamal4883 said:


> Wow.  This is very good distro size is only 100 MB. Thank you harshilsharma63 for your quick reply. I will post my experience in this forum after installing this distro In My machine.



Over Puppy Linux, I would recommend a Xfce/Lxde/openbox spin of popular distros (Lubuntu, Xubuntu, etc). I had an r51 with 1.6GHz proc and 256 MB Memory, 40GB HDD. I used full time, Arch Linux with Enlightenment WM pretty smoothly.


----------



## kamal4883 (Nov 21, 2013)

I tried puppy Linux os was very smooth  as whole thing first copied into ram but user  experience was not so great.  I have to set everything like network  connection etc. 
@nims11: Thanx for the suggestion.  I think I should try lubuntu. I read some +ve review about this


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 21, 2013)

try linux mint 15 (mate).

It takes less than 200 MB ram when idle.


----------



## icebags (Nov 23, 2013)

fedora lxde is very light for development purposes. takes less than 175mb ram when idle.


----------



## digit.sh (Nov 26, 2013)

When someone asks for a lightweight distro, only two choices comes to mind: Crunchbang, Archbang. Both are openbox based and very light. First one is derived from Debian, very solid and stable and very very light. I use it ony my netbook. Runs great. Only drawback is its kernel which is 3.2.....quite old. It can be a problem on newer hardware. Archbang is even more lightweight. Its Archlinux based, which is a fully rolling distro. So, with Archbang, you always get all the new updates. Good for new hardware. Its slightly less polished than Crunchbang, but you can always configure to suit your own taste.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Nov 28, 2013)

Another option is Manajro.....Arch based distro.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 29, 2013)

Slax is also a good option.


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2014)

For a light weight distro Knoppix is my first choice though it's 700MB in size .. another distro worth a shot is DSL or Porteus.


----------



## hellknight (Jan 2, 2014)

digit.sh said:


> When someone asks for a lightweight distro, only two choices comes to mind: Crunchbang, Archbang. Both are openbox based and very light. First one is derived from Debian, very solid and stable and very very light. I use it ony my netbook. Runs great. Only drawback is its kernel which is 3.2.....quite old. It can be a problem on newer hardware. Archbang is even more lightweight. Its Archlinux based, which is a fully rolling distro. So, with Archbang, you always get all the new updates. Good for new hardware. Its slightly less polished than Crunchbang, but you can always configure to suit your own taste.



+1 for ArchBang, that would be best for that laptop.


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 2, 2014)

PCLinuxOS LXDE version could be tried.
Have you given a go for the full PCLinuxOS KDE? It may be a bit slow but the added convenience of features might help.


----------



## piyushlpn (Jan 3, 2014)

Porteus


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2014)

just found this  this little distro looks damn awesome .. anyone interested in trying ?
Macpup: A beautiful derivative of Puppy Linux


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 4, 2014)

topgear said:


> just found this  this little distro looks damn awesome .. anyone interested in trying ?
> Macpup: A beautiful derivative of Puppy Linux



thank, will try later. I normally use the slackware version.


----------

